# AIST soccer tours?



## MamaBear5 (Sep 7, 2019)

Is this the scam I think it is? Received an email earlier this week stating that they had seen my kiddo at a tournament and that she is now invited to "represent the USA" in international play for her age group at the cost of $4K.


----------



## espola (Sep 7, 2019)

MamaBear5 said:


> Is this the scam I think it is? Received an email earlier this week stating that they had seen my kiddo at a tournament and that she is now invited to "represent the USA" in international play for her age group at the cost of $4K.


Got a link?


----------



## jpeter (Sep 7, 2019)

MamaBear5 said:


> Is this the scam I think it is? Received an email earlier this week stating that they had seen my kiddo at a tournament and that she is now invited to "represent the USA" in international play for her age group at the cost of $4K.


One of several Euporean pitched "youth soccer tour" companies that recruit looking for customers.

Funner for the kids when their team  they been with enters these out-of-area tournaments   over these types of package travel tours imo and usually cheaper too.


----------



## jpeter (Sep 7, 2019)

espola said:


> Got a link?


https://aist.us/team-aist-soccer/


----------

